# (Quick Question On breeds) Pic Attached



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

how much of a difference of looks does the komorner and old Dutch cappuchines compare,i have a man in the city that wants to sell me 2 males cappuchines,same color as mine. thanks pic of Pretty girl,,,,,boy does she love getting her pics taken.lol


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Teebo,

I moved your post to the Show forum as I think you will be more likely to get an answer here.

Terry


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

one difference between the two is that the Dutch cappuchines have a lot bigger crest around the head and I think the komorner is a lot smaller then the other too but Im really not sure of what you are asking for a comparason ?


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

because ,i didnt know what the Dutch cappuchines ,looked like until i googled it..... Thanks for the info.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

*Terry*



TAWhatley said:


> Hi Teebo,
> 
> I moved your post to the Show forum as I think you will be more likely to get an answer here.
> 
> Terry


 Thanks,i was not sure where to put it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

well I think they are awesome looking myself and I hear they are a very docile breed too so you cant go wrong in getting yourself some to add to your flock if you chose to do so


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Capuchine and Komorner*

You might want to check out the two club's websites for the standrads and photos of the 2 breeds.

http://www.capuchine.com/

http://www.komornertumbler.com/index.htm


Link


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

Fbirdie82 said:


> HUGE difference imho as far as looks go.  ODC have a much higher crest/fuller mane than your bird, and the bull eye would be a major fault. Very petty bird you have, though.


??? what do you mean by bull eye,im kind of new with pigeons,i have no idea what you mean,i keep them as pets only,no showing or flying.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

bull eye just means dark eye


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

Bull eye is a term referring to the dark appearance to the eyes of cattle.

Genetically the color pigments of the eyes have been "shut off" and the color results from the light bouncing off the interior of the iris.


----------

